# كتاب شرح الموجه حسب الموديول الثاني routing لشهادة ccna بالعربي



## الثعبان (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شرح الموجه roter
اخوتي في الله 
اقدم بين يديكم هذا الكتاب المتواضع من شخصي الضعيف 
راجياً من المولى عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتي

كتاب يشرح الموجه كاملاً حسب الموديول الثاني لشهادة ccna 

ولا ارجو منكم الا دعاء لاخ منكم بظهر الغيب

ادعو لي ولوالدي​
التحميل 
ccna_router configurations - Download - 4shared


----------

